# Stolen Pygmy Dragons



## Jimmy007 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source:*
*Hi,*
*I had my house broken into today, they stole my beardies. Has anyone had this happen before? I will be ringing pet shops, vets & shelters tomorrow. Can anyone suggest any other avenues to persue. Any help would be appreciated. *
:cry:* It's very upsetting, any help would be great.*
*Thanks, James.*


----------



## Khagan (Mar 2, 2009)

Did they only take the beardies? If so that would be a bit sus and i'd be looking at people who knew you had them.


----------



## Egernia (Mar 2, 2009)

www.petlink.com.au :evil: I wouldnt be surprised if they turn up there!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone in your area just happen to have new beardeds?

I'm sorry to hear about this happening to you


----------



## Vicmorrow (Mar 2, 2009)

That's bad news sorry to hear it.
Agree with other guy.
If they only stole lizards it sounds as though it is someone you know or someone you have told you keep them.
Maybe post some pics if you have any. Then if they try to sell someone might recognise, longshot, but you never know.


----------



## shane14 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is where things need to be locked! My cage is locked


----------



## melgalea (Mar 2, 2009)

my reptile room is alarmed


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 2, 2009)

that really sucks mate..


----------



## matty_sd (Mar 2, 2009)

sory to hear that mate wish you all the luck in finding them i thought i lost my water dragon once thought someone had stolen her but she turnd up 2 weeks later hopefully they turn up and i agree if they were the only thing taken then i would be sus on who ever knows you keep them chck on herp sites ect to see if anyfor sale and ask around your area coz if they dont have a lisence and sumone has got them they either going to keepthem or try sell them to young kids ect good luck mate ..


----------



## Jimmy007 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words. I am bolting the locked terranium to the bloody floor. I am also installing an alarm system(with camera's).
I know it's a slim chance of finding them, but I am still going to try....
Thanks again,
yours sadly, James.
BTW still waiting for the police to arrive:x


----------



## coz666 (Mar 2, 2009)

pm me with your contact details 
i own fish and reptiles australia so if any one comes in tryin to flog em off to me i will lock em in the shop till the cops come.


----------



## Jimmy007 (Mar 2, 2009)

coz666 said:


> pm me with your contact details
> i own fish and reptiles australia so if anyone comes in tryin to flog em off to me i will lock em in the shop till the cops come.


 
Thanks coz666
James 0418 343 611


----------



## falconboy (Mar 2, 2009)

So they broke in, and just took your Pygmys? Forced entry? Anything else taken? Although you don't want to accuse anyone without cause, first people to mention to the police are the seller (who probably has your address on his books), particularly if they seemed a bit 'iffy' and anyone who has been to your place to buy herps/accessories recently. 

Good luck finding them.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Mar 3, 2009)

*police*

mate i hope u reported it to the police this will be the new crime it happend with aviry birds:evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## haymista (Mar 3, 2009)

Bro that sucks! Dusnt get much lower than stealing a mans reptile. All the best in finding them and the person who took them


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 3, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Did they only take the beardies? If so that would be a bit sus and i'd be looking at people who knew you had them.



Exactly why keepers don't like to let people know exactly what they keep or where they live.

Hope you get them back.


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 3, 2009)

Mate tough break... PM me with your location in brisbane and ill keep a sharp ear. also if you need some advice on camera's and alarm systems i used to be in the surveilance industry and can point you in the right direction for hidden cameras.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Mar 3, 2009)

u should check online classified sales on reptiles
im sorry abt your beardies
the person who has them might of put them up for sale:cry:


----------



## ilovejordan (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh my god thats so low,id go to the sellers and anyone who youve sold stuff to and other people who seem to have an envious interest in your collection.Sorry to hear about it


----------



## biggie (Mar 3, 2009)

sounds like a job for the shotgun


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 3, 2009)

This is why we need to be allowed to keep crocs in QLD. Moat all our enclosures


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Media*

Get in touch with the local media. They might be willing to do a story on it.

There was a kid in Melbourne who's house got burgled and they took his bluetongue. The media ran a story and the crook had a change of heart and the kid got his beardie back.

Anything is worth a shot. Have you sold any animals lately to anyone? Have you purchased any animals lately and possibly discussed what you have in your collection?

I noticed you have'nt mentioned any damage to property etc or have I missed that somewhere. What else was taken? Is it possible that the animl's escaped and could be around the house?

Hope you get them back


----------



## Jimmy007 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind words.......
Just to answer a few Q's,
I don't know anyone that would have stolen them, I only moved to these premises 8 weeks ago.
I havn't adertised any reptiles or had any reptile lovers at my home(that I know).
The lady I bought them from has bent over backwards to help me with them. She was very upset to hear the news, she knew how much I loved the little guys......
My house was broken into, other things were stolen( I don't care about ), they can all be replaced, my babies can't....
I"m still very upset, but losing a bit of hope.
I hope it never happens to anyone else on here, terrible feeling.....
Thanks again everyone, James.


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Media*

James contact the media. Either the print or TV media. Get them to run a story and hopefully the tard that took them will have a change of heart.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 4, 2009)

Jimmy007 said:


> I don't know anyone that would have stolen them, I only moved to these premises 8 weeks ago.
> 
> My house was broken into, other things were stolen( I don't care about ), they can all be replaced, my babies can't....
> .


 
Perhaps this is why the last people moved out?? Due to all the thefts?? 
Just a thought, good luck with it!


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> This is why we need to be allowed to keep crocs in QLD. Moat all our enclosures





i agree mayhem

sorry to hear that mate....there's alot of scums out there.... i know if i found the thieves i would flog 7 shades of ****** outta em... 

hope u get em back tho


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 4, 2009)

maybe they know your new and must have watched you if they took other things than they must have just been taking anything they think is worth money. sorry to hear about that bud. these days you dont know what to expect any where in australia.


----------

